
HHS Deleted 20 Years of Critical Medical Guidelines - tickeydoc
https://www.thedailybeast.com/hhs-plans-to-delete-20-years-of-critical-medical-guidelines-next-week
======
bradknowles
NB: the actual article says “plans to delete”, and is dated July 12th. So, the
deadline has now passed, but this article is not about the actual current
state of affairs.

